
Anticholinergic Burden Calc – estimate long-term neurological harm from meds - modells
http://www.acbcalc.com/
======
modells
Physicians and psychiatrists often omit or forget to disclose the long-term
permanent damage medications can cause... such medications can literallly age
your brain with cognitive decline, tremors, dysfunctions similar to advanced
age.

